# Motorway service aires



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Hi,

We have just returned from a very good 3 month trip to France, Italy, Greece and Belgium. 

Could I just remind all those planning trips across the water - do not spend the night on motorway service aires - ever !

We met a very distressed couple who had spent their first night at such an aire near Mons and they had been comprehensively robbed.
Access was gained via the cab passenger door on their Fiat Ducato based unit with very little sign of damage. Although the couple were sleeping in the overcab, the thieves entered the van and went through it from end to end without waking them - no they were not gassed !

They were so distressed they were about to abandon their planned 5 week trip and return home. We were able to lend them our old sat nav with lots of good aires still programmed into it and persuade them to continue with their holiday.

I hope they are now having a much better time, otherwise the thieving so and so's would have spoilt yet another trip.

I do not wish to deter or frighten anyone. With a few basic simple precautions motorhoming in France, Belgium, and other countires is still fantastic.

Best wishes to everyone for safe and enjoyable trips this summer.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we've never felt safe enough on these service areas to even consider stopping overnight. Plenty of people have stopped and had no problems, but it's just asking for trouble if you've no alarm or visible signs of security.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pillock!!!!! Me that is!  Just lost my post for the second time! :evil: :evil: :evil:

>> Here << is the link I wanted to post, so I don't make it a hat trick!  May be useful for those who use the motorways a lot.

We dislike them, so stopping on service aires is not an issue, but if we had been burgled like that the scrotes would have had a shock when two angry people and a Strikeback started screaming loudly at them. No way could we have slep through the incident.

For those who ask on here if it's worth spending quite a lot of cash on a decent alarm, I think this story offers food for thought.

Dave

P.S. Phew. Haven't made the hat-trick. :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have never had a problem on motorway service aires.
Once advised to move on by the police as "there were robbers in the area."Troyes on the A26.
Visible alarmed cable between the doors. If the cable is cut the alarm goes off. Seat belts through armrests and then into locking tab.
Turn swivel seats through 90degrees to make entry and exit awkward
Fiamma exterior lock on hab door.

You have to make it easier to break into someone elses pride and joy.
Dave p


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree with above.We have stopped in many service areas in France and Spain without any problems.
You just have to study the area carefully .Dont pick one near a major town.Stay preferably on a toll road service area. Park up near to where the truckers are ,they do all the time.
We have a very good alarm system ,additonal door locks, window alarms and very sharp knives plus 2 dogs on board and are light sleepers.
Someone tell me why a would be thief would attempt to break into a Motorhome at night with occupants in it in service area that is lit and has video surveillance recording all vehicles entering and leaving.I would much sooner pick a quiet town aire or campsite where there is little or no security.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Both the front and rear of my MH is alarmed separately both are remote control and work on the same fob, But I can switch the front on or off without affecting the rear likewise with the rear, both have movement sensors as well as door trigger alarms and both have separate "Sirens" inside and out.

Now if they do happen to get past that lot here is my "Weapon", It is a weapon but it is legal............... Or is it ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am a very light sleeper and wake at the slightest noise or movement. We did have to sleep on a fuel stop air near Lile and I was awake virtually all night. Never again.

Like sadletramp I keep a deterrent handy. A CS gas canister. Legal in France but I don't know about elsewhere.
I would not hesitate to use it as it's not terminal and if used on the wrong person I can always say sorry later.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It seems well documented that this happens on motorway aires so why do people stop on them. Fair enough some have posted that they havent had problems but clearly this is where it does seem well reported that crime is more likely. 

Cant say I have ever seen one I would want to stop on. Its easy enough to run off the motorway and find somehwere else surely.

And Les. If thats a replica then I hope for your sake you never brandish it against someone who happens to be carrying a real one! 8O 

I dont think weapons of any description are a good idea. They can easily be taken off you when the sh$t hits the fan and used against you. The best method I think is to not put yourself in harms way in the first place, then run away if possible and if you are confronted just give them what they want.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

barryd said:


> It seems well documented that this happens on motorway aires so why do people stop on them. Fair enough some have posted that they havent had problems but clearly this is where it does seem well reported that crime is more likely.
> 
> Cant say I have ever seen one I would want to stop on. Its easy enough to run off the motorway and find somehwere else surely.
> 
> ...


Sorry but cannot agree with you. Firstly whenever I have stopped at a Motorway service area there have always been many othe MH's doing the same thing and the ones I stop at always feel just as safe as anywhere else.
I assume you have never actually tried to stay at one ?
Secondly there are just as many documented reports ( on this forum as well) of people being robbed on campsites and French aires, which you and others perceive to be safer.
Thirdly why shouldn't people defend themselves ? Perhaps we should feel sorry for the robbers as they obviously have less than us and just hand over our posessions to them.
No way .In my case if they try to break into to my MH they will have to suffer the consequenses of their actions and risk serious injury from myself my family and my dogs.Its time people stood up for themselves and their rights as they always used to do in this country before political correctness swept all that away.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

BrianJP said:


> Thirdly why shouldn't people defend themselves ? Perhaps we should feel sorry for the robbers as they obviously have less than us and just hand over our posessions to them.
> No way .In my case if they try to break into to my MH they will have to suffer the consequenses of their actions and risk serious  injury from myself my family and my dogs.Its time people stood up for themselves and their rights as they always used to do in this country before political correctness swept all that away.


Totally and absolutely agree.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

BrianJP said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > It seems well documented that this happens on motorway aires so why do people stop on them. Fair enough some have posted that they havent had problems but clearly this is where it does seem well reported that crime is more likely.
> ...


True, I have never stopped on one but I do wild camp and use Aires all the time. I would just never fancy a night on the M6, Autobahn or a French motorway when there are better places to stay. Despite what you claim about as many incidents on sites and town or village Aires Im not so sure. I reckon people who stay on motorways are in a minority to the amount of people who wild camp or use aires off motorways yet I think there have been more reports of problems on motorway service stations than Aires, sites or wilding away from them. At least this is the trend I have observed.

Standing up for yourself and suggesting fighting off intruders is all very well and beleive me if I felt my wife was in danger I would defend her to my last breath but virtually any law enfourcement officer in any country would advise against the use of weapons of any description. I cant say its something I worry about to be honest.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm with SaddleTramp and Raynipper.

We've stayed in a service station and parked among the lorries.

We also have a variety of locks, alarms and deterrents. 

The pepper gun that has a range of 11 metres is my favourite. 

Is it legal? Who cares?. 

If someone tries to steal my property I'll do anything within my power to make them regret it.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Maybe someone could contribute the Safe Travel Tips: Post your tips

A few lines of do's and don'ts re stopping on motorway service stations could help a fellow traveller.

Thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Wug - thanks for your sterling efforts on the safe travel tips - I meant to link this in yesterday from the MMG's -

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-61690-quotgasquot-attack-robberies-amp-autoroute-aires.html

the first bit is about supposed gas attacks, but the rest is relevant to security on autoroute aires.

and for those who have posted about replica guns, pepper spray, CS gas etc, why carry all that paraphernalia :evil: You're on holiday for goodness' sake, if you don't feel comfortable, don't stop there! Do a bit of planning and find a place off the autoroute. And if I had loads of trucks coming & going all night with their refrigerator units running, I wouldn't be able to get much sleep :roll:

Anyway, all of the "weapons" wouldn't have been any good to the people who were robbed because they slept though it all :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

On Saturday night we were on an Aire somewhere near Cordoba, will check the name of the place with Mrs. Eb if any one wants to know it. 

At 11pm the disco started in a hall next door. A short while later the teenagers were yelling, vomiting and breaking the odd bottle a short distance away from us. They seemed harmless to me me but not to Mrs. Eb. We were just unlucky I am sure that any other night the place is quiet.

Up we got and off we went. A few miles further on we joined a motorway where we saw a services stop. Wen in for a look. There was a 24 hour shop we parked directly opposite that and went to bed. No problems.

We don't choose to sleep at motorway services but have done so when we needed to without incident.

As already said just use common sense. I wouldn't sleep at one near a big town or city or a very run down one but I have no problem using them, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think DABs gives the best advice.

"_If either of you doesn't like the look of it, move on and find another_".

You can't *always *tell by appearances of course, but there are some definite indicators - as suggested during the progress of this thread. For example, right under a big light, in front of a shop with a security camera looking into the Heki . . . you have to be as safe there as anywhere!

The problem can be when you arrive very tired or with a headache from the driving, and just want to flop into bed. Then the usual cautions tend to be bypassed - at the worst possible time. _(Utterly cream crackered = sound sleep = ideal time for scrotes to break in un-noticed.)_

Dave 8O

P.S. Does that last bit qualify as a Safe Touring Tip . . . . _However tired, make the effort to check out the stopover before deciding to spend the night there._


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I used to stay on Motorway Aires, there are some real nice ones, and you don't have to break your journey to find the place you are going to stay at.

A good few years ago however we stopped at our favourite place, near Beaurne(North of Lyon) got the BBQ out started to have evening meal, then realised, that no other MH's or caravans had pulled up and we were alone.

We waited another hour or so, this time it was about 7pm, normally by 5.30 the place was full, it just did not feel right, we then noticed a merc car that was parked, it slowly went past the unit, had a good old look, and re-parked in its original place,,,,mmmmm strange I thought, packed away the BBQ washed up, and left the aire.

I now use, municipal, standard campsite, and aires when travelling around, never stay on the motorway aires.

Shame really Catalan Village was another good one


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We found that traveling in winter we had to use the Service Station Aries as the water was turned off or frozen or even closed on the Aries that we saw.
We had a lovely safe journey and the Lorry drivers were great, a good laugh and protected us at night---


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We have one of these









If we are in and awake you are welcome, if we are not in the van and she is by herself, stay on the outside of the van or you will definitely regret it.. She growls every time someone goes by during the night and will not settle until I tell her to.

ray.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Interesting thoughts and ideas here. Just for the record, the couple involved in the original post told us that they both FELT safe, and they parked amongst 11 lorries! The Belgian police told them that it may well have been a lorry driver who broke in. Who knows? Most people would probably feel safer with lorries around, but they could provide a screen and / or create darker shadows around your van. Maybe with the background noise of lorries moving around or refrigeration units running, occupants are less likely to be woken than by a noise in an otherwise quiet situation. What surprised us was that they didn't even feel any movement as someone moved around in their van.


----------

